# Check out this hood!!! It's 1 of 10 made so far



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

This thing's hot in my opinion. Wanted to see what you guys though. If you like it I can post full pictures of the car.


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

Not a fan, but I don't like that car much at all. It's to "pimp'd out" Looks retard IMO.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Pimp my goat!!!


----------



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm just a big fan of Carbon Fiber. Always have been. I wouldn't say it's "pimped out." I just put chrome rims and a hood on it. I really didn't like the stock rims at all on this car.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

No offense meant bro. and i think your car would look pretty good if you painted your roof black


----------



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

None taken. Sorry if it came off that way. I'm very open to criticism. Really trying to get opinions on it and see if it's gonna get more thumbs up or down.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

What size tires are you running?


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I think...*

..it would look better on the Holden. I have never been a big fan of the Pontiac grille. I can overlook it for 400hp and a six-speed, however.


----------



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

18" rims in the front and 20" rims in the back. I really can't think of the tire size off the top of my head (I'm out of town on business so I can't check). I do remember that the rear is 10" wide, but I had to put spacers in for them to fit.


----------



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

Is there a different grill for the GTO? I am also not a huge fan of the grill...


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with JerseyGoat...it would look soo much better if you painted the roof...paint the trunk as well...it would look better IMO


----------



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

Even though the hood is carbon fiber and not a solid black? I do like that suggestion.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

slackeranti said:


> Is there a different grill for the GTO? I am also not a huge fan of the grill...


Not for the US models, (all Pontiac) The Australian models, (Holden), have a much better looking front end IMO


----------



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd have to say that I agree with you... I would only change the fog lights. I like the ones on our cars.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

I dont think that the carbon fiber hood fits the rest of the car IMO. I think it the hood scoops look good but the hole color thing throws it off for me. I take it back, i dont like the shape of the hood at all, looks too much like a birds nose to me.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

That's butt a$$ed ugly, hood and wheels..... what's next a 6 foot high wing?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i'd agree with jersey, paint the hood of your car black and it'll look nice. so... who makes this hood and how many are they planning on making?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, there is an optional grill. But unforutanetly, the jackasses that made the damn thing stopped making it before the end of the last model year. So basically, if you bought one new, or grabbed an '04 or '05 used early to MID '06, you could get one, otherwise, you're screwed. I like the hood, saw one earlier on here with vents towards the windshield like the new 600 hp 8.4 litre Vipre has, which I liked as well, but I agree with the other guys on here that said to paint your roof black, look more like a racing stripe then a NEER NA NEER NA NEER NA I got carbon fiber and you don't hood that you saw all over the place a couple years ago.


----------



## slackeranti (Oct 8, 2007)

I do respect all of your opinions and appreciate them a lot guys. I know you can't quite tell on an online forums, but I never have been an NEAR NA NEAR NA kinda guy... however that made me laugh a lot. It could be an age thing, I don't know... I'm only 22. All I can say is that I've gotten good reviews in real life from the hood. I don't know if I'll be going for the black paint or not... but we'll see.. I think it's by far a great idea. Thanks for all your opinions


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

There were SAP grills but theyre in short short supply. You can also convert to a monaro front end.


----------



## Inkchief (Aug 28, 2007)

It doesn't match the body lines. The GTO has smooth round body lines and that hood is too sharp and square.. JMO


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Inkchief said:


> It doesn't match the body lines. The GTO has smooth round body lines and that hood is too sharp and square.. JMO


Like a sexy babe with a birds beak......


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I like that hood!!! but i agree with the rest as in it doesn't match the car. if you could do something with the front bumper, make it look like the monaro's, i think it would look better.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i think we are all missing the beauty of it because it sticks out like a sore thumb with the black on bom. so... paint something so it looks more uniform :lol: i still like it


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Honest opinion?? It's kinda goofy, you'd expect a mullet-head behind the wheel... That, and it reminds me of the scooped hood on the original TV Batmobile...

Keep it simple, keep it clean, you can't go wrong.... Big hood schnozzes worked back on 60's muscle, but look like socks on a chicken with today's car designs...


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess I'm the only one who prefers the GTO front clip over the Monaro...?

That carbon fiber hood is too over the top. Needs a huge body kit to make it look in place, which I've never been a fan of.

I am interested to see the 18"-20" stance. Please post some pics of the whole car. (with or without hood, just want to see how the rims look).


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I prefer the GTO front-end.... I don't understand the motivation to make a Pontiac look like a Chevy.... Isn't that going backwards?.... Guess I'm from the old-school GM days where you started with a Chev, and aspired to a Poncho... Then you got older and bought an Olds or Buick (the Stage 1 Buicks were the nastiest on the street anyhow..), and then you retired with a phat Caddy....


----------

